# Introducing Olaf (Pic heavy)



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Went to see this little cutie again today

Olaf is now 6 weeks and 4 days old











Only another 6 and a half weeks until I bring him home.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Some cute pics of his siblings







Daddy


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
Lovely!!!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

They are gorgeous kittens.

I'm covered in kitten scratches


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

adorrrrrrrrrrrable :001_tt1:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> adorrrrrrrrrrrable :001_tt1:


He is a little so and so. He is gonna have me on my toes when he comes home.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oh yes in more ways than one , thick socks is the answer - and keep your feet still


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

awwwwww how cute is he :001_wub:

a frozen fan, i take it?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Nice to meet you Olaf


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

So adorable x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Purrrrrrfect! :001_wub::001_wub: Really looking forward to seeing much more of this little one!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh what a beautie!!  kitten bonanza!!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Ingrid25 said:


> awwwwww how cute is he :001_wub:
> 
> a frozen fan, i take it?


No never seen Frozen. A Norwegian boys names.

My Daughter wasn't too chuffed when she realised I had named him after a snowman!

Clearly she has seen the film.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh how adorable is he


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Bump


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

Haha, a very funny snowman  it's a pretty good film mind you! My daughter wants to name our new kitten Elsa lol x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

How did I miss this thread 

Olaf is absolutely beautiful :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: he looks a cheeky chap too  

Looking forward to hearing all about him, seeing lots more pics and watching him grow   

Hope the next 6 and a half weeks fly by for you xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Olaf is so cute! Bet you are counting the days down!


----------



## Kimsey (Apr 6, 2014)

Cutie pie :001_tt1:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

So adorable!!! :001_tt1: I love little Olaf :w00t:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

He's a gorgeous little man!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments.

I think I am going to have my eyes in the back of my head with him.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments.
> 
> I think I am going to have my eyes in the back of my head with him.


you will be used to that jo, when you had oslo lol, what they call an experienced wegie owner. I wonder if he is related to pink that's harry's daddy, who is now neutered, will have to look up his pedigree name. so glad
you decided to get another wegie x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> you will be used to that jo, when you had oslo lol, what they call an experienced wegie owner. I wonder if he is related to pink that's harry's daddy, who is now neutered, will have to look up his pedigree name. so glad
> you decided to get another wegie x


I think Pink is his Grandad. 

It had to be a wegie, their personality is amazing.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i thought so as olaf's daddy looks like his dad. also harry siblings were a blue smoke and white girl and a black smoke boy, I had the choice at the time


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful boy, i love his name :001_tt1:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Think Olaf has realised he is the only solid one in the litter and feels a bit different from his tabby siblings


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Squee! Adorable


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

he's looking for the remote , the others are asleep so he can watch whatever he wants , damn remote  beautiful xx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Noooooo! Don't show me tabby wegies! I want I want I want!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

You mean a tabby wegie like this cutie pie


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

You are a wicked woman PetloverJo


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

PetloverJo said:


> Went to see this little cutie again today
> 
> Olaf is now 6 weeks and 4 days old
> 
> ...


Oh, look at that! Cute.

Hello Olaf from Oleg


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

whose shoes in that photo, the one with the big bite mark out of it, I hope that wasn't olaf lol.
did you say he was a black smoke jo, as he looks more a blue smoke?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> whose shoes in that photo, the one with the big bite mark out of it, I hope that wasn't olaf lol.
> did you say he was a black smoke jo, as he looks more a blue smoke?


Black smoke


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Jo he is beautiful!

You are getting a Rowan minime  

Many congrats on your new baby - I'm in love :001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Oh Jo he is beautiful!
> 
> You are getting a Rowan minime
> 
> Many congrats on your new baby - I'm in love :001_wub:


Thank you.

Yes I realised that on my thread" When is the right time". Lol. Ozzy was the spitting image of Paddypaws Mitzy and you are right, Olaf is a mini Rowan lol.

If he grows up to be as handsome as Rowan, I'll be happy


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> You mean a tabby wegie like this cutie pie


I'm in love!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Updated pics of Olaf on the breeders website

Jhardufae Norwegian Forest Cats

My reaction was wow!!!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh wow <3 gorgeous. I do love the look of wedgies!


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

He's gorgeous!! Glad you have found each other.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Bumping this, isn't he gorgeous

http://www.jhardufae.co.uk/#!kittens/cwvn


----------



## ClosingWinter (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful kittens 

I bet you can't wait for Olaf to come home?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh yes he is totally gorgeous.. With a touch of mischief in those eyes!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Oh yes he is totally gorgeous.. *With a touch of mischief in those eyes*!


That is exactly what my husband said


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Olaf is absolutely gorgeous!! How many sleeps until he comes home?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Gwen9244 said:


> Olaf is absolutely gorgeous!! How many sleeps until he comes home?


39 sleeps, hope to get him around the 18th July


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

So so sweet---I don't see a hint of mischief at all (ha ha!!) Can't wait to hear how he's turned your house upside down :lol:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Olaf had his first injection on Monday, he has been fine.  Next injection 3 weeks time then not long until he comes home :thumbsup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

its getting exciting, I wonder how the others will take to him?
when I bought harry home he went straight to jj for a kiss. by the end of the evening, they were curled up together and still are the best of buddies


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks like my boy likes playing with pencils 

Olaf 9 weeks


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Photo courtesy of Jhadufae Norwegian Forest Cats

A stunning picture of my boy.

Just Havin Olaf:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Aw - He is concentrating very hard on his pencil. It will be lovely watching him grow up.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Apparently he is a complete nutter.  What have I let myself in for


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

PetloverJo said:


> Photo courtesy of Jhadufae Norwegian Forest Cats
> 
> A stunning picture of my boy.
> 
> Just Havin Olaf:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Wow :wub_001:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful boy :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

PetloverJo said:


> Photo courtesy of Jhadufae Norwegian Forest Cats
> 
> A stunning picture of my boy.
> 
> Just Havin Olaf:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Wow :001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Well as promised, here are a few pictures from todays visit

He is huge 

Gorgeous as well.













All been well he will be coming to live with us 2 weeks today.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

The sweetest face :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: absolutely stunning


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

No wonder you were excited about seeing him today ..... He's scrumptious !


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Is he the same litter as the others? If so, he is massive! Those ears and paws :001_wub:


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Gorgeous boy! The next 2 weeks are going to draaaaaaag!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Is he the same litter as the others? If so, he is massive! Those ears and paws :001_wub:


Yes he is


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

awwwwwwwwwww jo he has such a beautiful gentle expression , and his coat is amazing  2 wks will just fly in now xx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh wow! You are very lucky !!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful boy :001_wub: :001_wub:

And he's grown soooo much  

Hope the next couple of weeks fly by for you.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

What a big boy! He is beautiful.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh he's adorable :001_wub: absolutely love his face! 

I agree with moggiemum, his expression is just so gentle


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

GingerNinja said:


> Oh he's adorable :001_wub: absolutely love his face!
> 
> I agree with moggiemum, his expression is just so gentle


Looks maybe deceiving, lol


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

What a sweetie! We have an Olaf, too.









He's MUCH bigger than this now.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

trying to remember how much troy and torre weighte when I got them at 13 weeks old. they ranged between 1000-1100 grams I think.
olaf still looks blue in the photos. love that scrummy wegie nose
my harry who came from the same breeder has the sweetest face and he can be a little devil at times, altho he is the smallest of all my wegies

this is harry


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

10 more sleeps


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Aelfred was 1.9kg at 12 weeks, Bugsy was 1.5. Do you know Olaf's weight now?

That is a cute pic of Harry too.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Aelfred was 1.9kg at 12 weeks, Bugsy was 1.5. Do you know Olaf's weight now?
> 
> That is a cute pic of Harry too.


No I don't I didn't ask. No doubt he will be getting weighed again tomorrow when he has his Jabs.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

It will give you an excuse to call... I only know because I am a geek with a spreadsheet and the first weights were the ones from the vet check the day after they arrived.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

how much do your wegies weigh now and at what age?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Bugsy is our baby at very nearly 5kg and 2.5 yrs old; Heimdall is 6.1 kg at 8yrs and and Aelfred is 6.6 kg at 2.5 yrs. Heimdall is skinny and Aelfred isn't


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

they sound about the right weight for their ages. I reckon


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Just had an email from Olaf's breeder. He is fine after his second jab and at exactly 11 weeks he weighs 1.54kg.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

8 more sleeps


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Aww, very cute


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

a good weight jo, if troy and torre weighed 1000-1100 grams at that age and they have turned out to be big cats (especially torre) then it will be interesting to see how big olaf get. torre was the smallest of the boys in the litter, and although not quite as heavy as troy, he has a big frame, and at almost 3 years old, he probably still has room for filling out


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

soon!!!...then more sleepless nights with new baby!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> a good weight jo, if troy and torre weighed 1000-1100 grams at that age and they have turned out to be big cats (especially torre) then it will be interesting to see how big olaf get. torre was the smallest of the boys in the litter, and although not quite as heavy as troy, he has a big frame, and at almost 3 years old, he probably still has room for filling out


His dad looked quite big and he is only 18 months old. She had one of her past kittens in the cattery while it's owners were on holiday, was the runt of the litter when it was born and had to have a lot of top feeds etc. He now weighs nearly 10kg


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

This time next week he will be here. The next week will be spent kitten proofing the house again.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

It will give you something to do instead of sleeping


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ohh exciting. Can't wait to see Olaf pics!!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> This time next week he will be here. The next week will be spent kitten proofing the house again.


well you did have a good pupil last time, bless him


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> well you did have a good pupil last time, bless him


I found a bit of his fur when I moved my coffee table to put the new cat tree up, the other day. Ozzy will never be forgotten he has left his teeth marks all over the place.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

3 more sleeps


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Just received this pic.










Looking quite big


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

Not long now  the wait is awful lol x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Just received this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at that gorgeous face :001_wub: :001_wub: and he's smiling


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> Look at that gorgeous face :001_wub: :001_wub: and he's smiling


He's not, he is showing his Huffy look because he was woken up, because she had just put an update on her website of another litter of kittens. I messaged her via her Facebook page saying they were gorgeous but my Olaf had disappeared  so she posted this pic.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

2 more sleeps


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

You must be so excited, he is lovely. It's coming back here that always reminds me I have never had a single pedigree cat. I got very close to buying a Siamese kitten but an emergency foster needed us more. One day (not sure which breed and it can't be for at least ten years but I can'T do anything but wait lol). So I'll get excited for you instead.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> 2 more sleeps


I hope you have your camera on charge!!!!!


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gorgeous pics


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

you must be so excited!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have just waded through all the threads and my awwww's and arrrrrr's got louder and louder

He is just stunning! :001_wub:

You lucky lucky girl to be having him.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Jellypi3 said:


> you must be so excited!


A bit nervous as well because I know how naughty and mischievous wegies are. I hoping my other 3 will not be too upset by his arrival.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't know about wegies but if your Henry is anything like Dante i'm sure he will keep up!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Jellypi3 said:


> I don't know about wegies but if your Henry is anything like Dante i'm sure he will keep up!


Yeah that is part of my worry Henry is a big clumsy Maine coon, at 7kg getting a bit excitable playing with a 1.5kg kitten


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

jo, after the initial introduction I am sure they will be fine


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Well he is home currently in his safe room asleep.

He has eaten and used his litter tray and is quite confident already.

He loves his cuddles and has given me loads of head butts and kisses.

He has met Milly who hissed at him, but was quite happy near him if she was bribed with food  Henry has hissed at him but is a little unsure of Olaf, Olaf himself seems unfazed as he is used to other cats and dogs.

Well I suppose I better post some pics


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

You stole my cat!!! 

So glad Mini-Rowan is home and settling in well - welcome home Olaf, you gorgeous ball of fluff  :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh wow!! He's amazing, such a cutie :001_wub: :001_wub: I'm delighted for you Jo xx


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

I've been waiting for this update all day! His gorgeous and huge. Think i'm goning to get a wedgie for my first pedigree.x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

He has got his own personalised vaccination certificate. I'll take a picture tomorrow to show you. It is quite impressive. 

Thank you for the nice comments


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome home Olaf you scrumptious boy, You are going to be a forum fave I have no doubt!!!!!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome home Olaf! Talk about landing on your paws - your new home is going to be fab. You are cute now and with a profile like that you are going to be soooo handsome when you are big.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

A few more pics





His personalised vaccination certificate


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

oh my he's gorgeous!!!


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

His gorgeous.x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome home and to the forum Olaf  

Congrats Jo   he is beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:

Looks like he's settled in already  

Look forward to hearing all about him, watching him grow (think he's going to be a big boy ) and seeing lots of pics


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

He has a heart nose ... gorgeous


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome home Olaf! He looks really content and settled already


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

aww he is so cute , handsome boy


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Welcome home olaf, you are really rather scrumptious


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

MoochH said:


> He has a heart nose ... gorgeous


he also has an ideal beautiful wegie nose


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!! 
:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Update.

Well I believe that my beloved Ozzy guarded me to the right kitten. Olaf is a joy to have here, he fearless, cheeky, likes to be with you, adventurous, loves giving headbutts and kisses.

Well safe room didn't last long, he wanted to meet the others, there is nothing shy and retiring about this little kitten. Milly and Tilly just hiss at him but it is not constant only when he tries swiping their tails or gets in their face. Henry I think is getting used to his little playmate and they have been chasing each other up and down the stairs. Olaf goes in his safe room when we go out, this he is not too pleased about.

Considering he has only been here since Friday evening he is fitting in very well.

Well no update would be complete without pictures so here goes.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Look at his paws in his food :001_wub: I was thinking he had grown already until I saw that one, next to the others


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

PetloverJo said:


>


Love that picture! He looks just like my beloved Tyger (RIP):


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

He looks so big until you see the picture of him next to the big cats! Adorable.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

adorrrrrrrrrrable , home sweet home at last , so happy it's all going well , one big happy family


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Ways he likes to sleep










Dogs backside as a cushion


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Looking very content. How are your other pets taking to him?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

RubyFelicity said:


> Looking very content. How are your other pets taking to him?


They are all used to him now, there were a few hisses at first but nothing nasty. Tilly the diva still hisses but she can be like this with her sister if she is feelinf that way out.  Dogs are not bothered.


----------



## Isi (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm new to this thread, and only really pop on here occasionally, but just wanted to say that Olaf is absolutely adorable. I want him! :001_wub:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Congratulations on your new Baby Boy. He is so Stunning.
He was definitely picked for you.
He will be a great help to you after loosing your lovely Boy Ozzy.
It was the best thing we ever did having Archie after Loosing Harley at the age of 3 with HCM
The only thing I find now is that i am very protective of Archie because he helped me live again.

Welcome to the forum Olaf you Gorgeous little Boy:thumbsup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous photos of the very beautiful Olaf :001_wub::001_wub: He does look a cheeky little chappie  - glad to hear he's settling in well too :thumbsup:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

jill3 said:


> Congratulations on your new Baby Boy. He is so Stunning.
> He was definitely picked for you.
> He will be a great help to you after loosing your lovely Boy Ozzy.
> It was the best thing we ever did having Archie after Loosing Harley at the age of 3 with HCM
> ...


I know what you mean about being overprotective. Yesterday he seemed to want to sleep more in the morning, he had his breakfast then curled up to sleep straight away, which he hadn't done the previous days since we collected him, in fact I texted my husband to say that if he was still quite sleepy by the time I'd finished doing school dinners, I was going to take him to the vet. He was still a bit sleepy when I got home, but ate his lunch then after about 10 minutes he was running round again. Maybe he was growing cos I'm sure his tail and ears are bigger


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Olaf has been here just over a week now. He has made himself at home.

It is like having a real baby he will wake up and meow until he has had some food, this seems to happen evening morning about 5 o'clock, then he eats his food then, goes to his litter tray for a number 2. 

Just a few pictures of him, I'm sure he has grown already!!!





Just love his little paw pads



Henry and Olaf helping folding the duvet


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Such a cutie! Looks like he has made himself right at home.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Cheeky chops! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello gorgeous Olaf :001_wub:


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

So cute. And Henry is very sweet to play with him.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

he is looking more wegie every day. I see henry has given in to him lol.
I hope that tumble dryer door is usually closed jo, you know what these babies are like


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

PetloverJo said:


> Just love his little paw pads


Beautiful feet! I love cats feet!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Been to the vets today, for worming and fleaing.

He weighed 2kgs

Is this about right for a 15 week old norwegian forest kitten?


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Not sure on NFC's but if I remember they are similar sized to MC's (or so I was told) and Dante was around 2kg at 15 weeks. He's had a growth spurt now though and is a chunk!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Jellypi3 said:


> Not sure on NFC's but if I remember they are similar sized to MC's (or so I was told) and Dante was around 2kg at 15 weeks. He's had a growth spurt now though and is a chunk!


Thanks Jelly

Just trawled through my old posts, Henry was 2.2kgs so Olaf seems about right.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeh Dante was 2.6 at 17 weeks, he's back at the vets this sunday, and he will be 20 weeks so I reckon he's going to be close to 3kg! They grow too quickly!  

We do need more gorgeous Olaf pics though


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Well Jelly since you asked so nicely here are some pictures, but I've noticed a lack of Dante and Bea photos 

Annoying Milly






I'm sure he is getting hairier and keeps changing colour


Looking out the window with Tilly while Milly snoozes


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

PetloverJo said:


>


Gorgeous, gorgeous baby!!!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

He is just divine! 

I am planning on getting some snaps of the two terrors, just been so busy recently! Soon I promise  they grow so quick I need to take more pictures!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Think somebody is growing

Feeling rather tired today because Olaf decided he needed feeding a few times in the early hours of the morning. He has a lovely way of telling us by jumping on our heads, and if we ignore him he will nibble our noses.

A few more pics to bore you all.


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
I love him!!! More pictures, please!!!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww your pics look like a shoot for "hello" magazine , beautiful , Olaf looks so relaxed .....erm i mean tired after getting you up all last nite


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Olaf 18 weeks 


















:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Getting bigger

Does my tailz lookz bigz in this?









And this










And lookz how bigz I am when I sits upz


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

He's gorgeous and he sure knows how to work the camera like a professional model!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

wow big boy now!!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

your tailz lookz humungouzz and you iz a very handsome boy x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Somebody is getting long. 










Stops flashingz that horrible thing in meez eyez


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Sir Olaf a lot and King Henry


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

He is so cute. Henry's gorgeous too.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Starting to lose his baby looks also his big teeth are coming through. Tail is getting bushier and accumulates litter and spreads it all around


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Little Olaf is so gorgeous! Can't believe so many beautiful kitties on here!:thumbup1:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

oh wow Jo he is just to die for  Look at that stinning face!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Olaf had a trip to the vets today to get weighed and wormed.

He weighs a whopping 3.53kgs at 24 wks old


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Olaf seems to have had a bit of a growth spurt in the tail department. Not talking about fluffy pom poms either

Talking about fluffy pom poms those will now be going beginning of December, was due to have them done beginning of November, I was not happy with the fact that he would have had 2 GA's within a month, this may change though if temperament changes or he starts to get smelly.

Picture evidence included


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

oooh you is looking gorgeous Olaf :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow, hasn't he (and his tail) grown! Olaf you are a very handsome young puss


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

He is so handsome.xx


----------



## MadisonRose (Sep 1, 2014)

Aww so cute


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Looking handsome as ever Olaf :001_wub: :001_wub: and haven't you grown


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Well I thought I'd post a few more pics of my beautiful baby boy. We have had him just over 3 months, yes I know it seems a lot longer, especially with all the pictures I have posted. He has helped fill the big void that the sudden passing of Oslo left. Sometimes I think Oslo must whisper to him because some of the things he does remind me so much of him. Although Oslo could never be replaced, I still stroke his little casket every morning when I get up.

More about Olaf, every morning when the alarm goes off, he is waiting at the bedroom door, as soon as the door is open he jumps on the bed and gives you kisses and head butts. This morning I wouldn't get up so he laid there tapping my face with his paw.

He is forever getting himself into bother, I do a cat count every time I put the washer or drier on. Him and Henry love to do zoomies around the house they make so much noise my neighbours can hear them. I can no longer have a waste paper bin in the living room, because he loves to tip it over and empty it.

He knows what the Happy Kitty delivery boxes look like and will sit and wait until I can find the mouse. He just loves Zanies Mice.

Will here is the pics as promised


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Great photos and 4 handsome boys!!!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Great photos and 4 handsome boys!!!


I Iz a girls


----------



## PrincessRendle (Sep 22, 2014)

I've just read this thread from start to finish, what a beautiful family you have! I have ten sleeps to go till I collect my little man, I'm getting restless!!!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thought I'd post a picture of Olafs gorgeous tail, which is nearly as big and wide as he is 










I was looking through Steveraggs Supreme photo's and it was lovely to see Olafs breeder holding Polo. (The brunette lady)


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Olaf's first Christmas.

His stocking his hanging on the fireplace  waiting for Santa to fill it with Dreamies and new zanies mice.

Here is a picture of my boy in front of the Christmas tree. I know a new update on this thread would not be good without a picture.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

You stole my cat!!  :lol:

Did Willow send him to you???


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> You stole my cat!!  :lol:
> 
> Did Willow send him to you???


Hmmm they do look alike, don't they


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

Lovely to see him as a beautiful young man  I bet he's proud of his tail - and so he should be!! He's just gorgeous:001_tt1:

Olaf is responsible for me finding this forum - I saw an image of him in a picture search and thought - ooh that's Jhardufae Just Having Olaf - then searched the forum until I found your thread that confirmed it. 

I'm an NFC stalker. I search the internet for news of relatives of my wegies - I really need to get a life


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

What a gorgeous photo of the beautiful Olaf :001_wub: :001_wub: 

You should have that framed Jo 

Merry Christmas young man


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Big boy now  Happy Christmas Olaf!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

oh WOW, he is looking fantastic....and what a tail!

Can someone experienced with this breed explain to me why some cats have a more pronounced shape to their face, almost wedge like...whereas Olaf's face is more rounded. I presume it has to do with different lines, or styles of breed but would like to understand more.
(excuse to get more pics of Olaf and other gorgeous Wegies too.)


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

bingolitle said:


> Lovely to see him as a beautiful young man  I bet he's proud of his tail - and so he should be!! He's just gorgeous:001_tt1:
> 
> Olaf is responsible for me finding this forum - I saw an image of him in a picture search and thought - ooh that's Jhardufae Just Having Olaf - then searched the forum until I found your thread that confirmed it.
> 
> I'm an NFC stalker. I search the internet for news of relatives of my wegies - I really need to get a life


Hi

Do you have one of his littermates?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> oh WOW, he is looking fantastic....and what a tail!
> 
> Can someone experienced with this breed explain to me why some cats have a more pronounced shape to their face, almost wedge like...whereas Olaf's face is more rounded. I presume it has to do with different lines, or styles of breed but would like to understand more.
> (excuse to get more pics of Olaf and other gorgeous Wegies too.)


Hi PP

Yes there are two different lines, traditional lines and then there is the new lines. Ozzy was bless his little heart from old traditional lines. Olaf is from the newer lines.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Olaf is 9 months old today.

Sorry just had to post another picture with this update.


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

More pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Gorgeous! And that tail...!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That tail is even bigger!!! He is a fluff ball - absolutely adorable


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Some prefer a more extreme pointyness - pointed ears, lynx tufts, triangular faces where the jaw comes to a point that contrasts with the more rounded ears, wider head, wider muzzle, and general wilder look of the other style.

Pan's Truls - daddy for them all and defo old style - for your delectation









If you want one you need to decide which look you like and choose your breeder accordingly.

There is also something odd going on with coat quality so feel the coat of both parents - wegies should have a very distinctive feel to them.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Olaf is 9 months old today.
> 
> Sorry just had to post another picture with this update.


Just :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

He's looking so grown up


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Yet another Olaf picture


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Olaf :001_wub: :001_wub:

And grow even more


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Olaf had another fall at the weekend and totally frightened the life out of me. He decided to take a plunge off the bannister and fall full length of the stairs landing on the laminate.

Rushed him to the vets and he could find no breaks even though he prodded him very hard Olaf was the perfect patient. All he has needed is bedroom rest and metacam.

Here are a few pictures of Mister Trouble

The first feeling very sorry for himself


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

He's a little tinker, glad he's OK.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh no bless him! Glad he's okay, such a handsome boy.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh bless him. I am glad he is ok give him a hug from me.

Viv xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

hi jo, glad he is feeling better now xx


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

Oh dear. Olaf you silly clunk, what do you think you're doing? You're a wegie not a bird! Stop scaring your mummy!!!

Gentle hugs to all!


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

they do like to worry us


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Gosh this thread could have been so different, lucky cat. He's lovely, let's hope he learns from it. X


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Mummy bought him a new present.

Last picture is his poorly leg.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Poor Olaf but glad he's ok and seemingly unscathed!! 
I've taped up our banisters to kitten proof for Little H and just don't know when to start untaping; it frightens the life out of me.


----------



## purplemonkeydishwasher (Jun 3, 2015)

Olad is soooo cute, with the exception of baby hippos, kittens have to be the cutest baby animal of them all.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

He is a sweetie. xxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Well it seems a while since I posted photos of my not so little guy. So here goes


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow, he's gone from gorgeous to more gorgeous, lovely photos.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

love that nose. did you know that olaf forgot to put eyeliner on his right eye? x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Gorgeous boy


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

ahh Olaf you stunning boy! i love seeing pics of him


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Love him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh he is growing up into a VERY stunningly, handsome boy!!

That face is still full of mischief though - I think you've got a few more years of fun yet before he decides he's given you enough grey hairs!!


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

He is growing so fast! What a beautiful boy he has become xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I can't believe how big he has got! Such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes he has got quite big. It feels like a ton of bricks jumping on me on a morning to wake me up.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Olaf is now 1 yr and 7 months old still a bit of growing to do. He is just starting to develop his winter coat.

He an adorable obsessed with the mice that come with The Happy Kitty Cat food. Follows me to bed every night. Loves his cuddles and fetches his mouse like a dog would do with a ball.

Here are a couple of recent pictures of him


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, Olaf is stunning. He is huge too. He has a tail to be proud of. 

Viv xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

A wonderful looking cat!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

vivien said:


> Wow, Olaf is stunning. He is huge too. He has a tail to be proud of.
> 
> Viv xx





Paddypaws said:


> A wonderful looking cat!


Thank you.

He really has the sweetest nature. He gets a bit OCD with spiders, moths and flies though and will jump from a great height to get them. I think this is how he has ended up at the emergency vets twice. Luckily both times he has just bruised himself .


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've just been looking at his baby pics, who would have guessed he would turn out soooo bootiful.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

All Jhardufae babies grow into Magnificent cats. She has some stunners.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

What a stunning boy! He's so fluffy and very handsome


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Love his wild look, although my brother thinks he looks evil.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow what a huge stunning boy he is!!


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

He is adorable, is he a particular breed? We have an Olaf, white long haired boy


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

claire8234 said:


> He is adorable, is he a particular breed? We have an Olaf, white long haired boy


Olaf is a Norwegian Forest Cat.


----------

